
Space Mono - davidbarker
https://fonts.google.com/specimen/Space%20Mono
======
mjs
For some reason this contains fi and fl ligatures, which look pretty odd on a
monospaced font:

[http://imgur.com/4tJkbaK](http://imgur.com/4tJkbaK)

~~~
andrewaylett
I'd not spotted that before reading your comment, and went looking expecting a
double-width ligature, which would be quite cool. Squeezing the ligature into
a single character width seems sub-optimal for a monospaced font.

~~~
madmalik
I've done the same with my own programming font (mononoki
[http://madmalik.github.io/mononoki/](http://madmalik.github.io/mononoki/) )
There is a difference between a ligature that a font may provide when you type
in f and i and the unicode point 'LATIN SMALL LIGATURE FI', that is in there
for historical reasons.

the first one would make sense as double width character, the second one
should be single width to show, that the unicode point 'LATIN SMALL LIGATURE
FI' is meant

~~~
andrewaylett
That's an interesting point. But in this case, I had typed 'fl' and 'fi', so
surely your first clause applies?

------
nichochar
Am I missing something here? Is this a new font or something? Is it a
recommended mono used for coding? Do people like it?

I am pretty happy with Monaco

~~~
jck
I've been using Monaco for years. Something about it is very pleasing to me.
However, I'm sort of bored with it and haven't been able to find a suitable
replacement.

~~~
lauritz
I really like (and currently use) Input Mono.

[http://input.fontbureau.com](http://input.fontbureau.com)

~~~
qwyxzy
Chiming in to agree. I like how you can customize certain characters (like `*'
being at the top or in the middle of text, `g' being one or two stories, `0'
having a slash or dot).

------
mdip
Gotta say, wasn't that interested when I clicked the link thinking "yet
another programming font". I must have 30 or so installed and yet still end up
using Consolas (mostly because it's the default in my IDE and I've had to
reinstall a few times this last year).

I will say, though, that I have always hated the traditional "a" used in
fonts, preferring the more simplified one that's typically used in
handwriting, so I was pleasantly surprised to see that it was one of the very
few that use my preferred style. Yes, it can be ambiguous with the "o"
character (though this has never been a problem in practice with the font
configured even at the small sizes I use) but I find it more ascetically
pleasing for whatever reason.

~~~
msutherl
I think you meant "aesthetically pleasing", but I'm looking forward now to
using the phrase "ascetically pleasing" in earnest :)

~~~
mdip
You are correct ... I misspelled it, right-clicked it and let spell checker
replace it without looking at the result. Oops!

------
gedy
If you are looking for the TTF download:
[https://github.com/googlefonts/spacemono/tree/master/fonts](https://github.com/googlefonts/spacemono/tree/master/fonts)

------
IshKebab
W and g are really weird...

------
andreicek
I've patched the font for powerline
[https://gist.github.com/andreicek/b369bff8807be005be7cd5ac4f...](https://gist.github.com/andreicek/b369bff8807be005be7cd5ac4f77b66d)

------
lauritz
This looks cool, I especially like the lower-case characters (with the
possible exception of the descender on the g). Also, the idea of using a
monospaced font as a display font rather than a font for restricted
environments (terminals) is new to me.

This may be a tangent, but speaking of mono fonts sponsored by big SV firms:
Am I the only one who would like to see Apple's San Francisco Mono (which they
stealthily debuted at WWDC) released properly (i.e. as an independent font
file)? It's currently in the Xcode preview, but you can't use it anywhere
else.

------
s9w
I've added it to the programming font comparison:
[http://www.s9w.io/font_compare/](http://www.s9w.io/font_compare/)

~~~
rbanffy
I'd fork it and add a sample of
[https://github.com/rbanffy/3270font](https://github.com/rbanffy/3270font)
(more like a terminal font than a programming one) if I had a Windows machine
with Sublime Text on hand. Can you add it for me?

~~~
s9w
Sure, I'll add it later. A Github issue is the easiest next time so I don't
miss things here in the comments

------
dclowd9901
Font's cool, but damn, gotta remark on Google's UI polish in (what I assume
is) Material. It's so smooth and fluid -- I'd love to create something that
coherent.

~~~
pookeh
Not so fluid on my Chrome on Android. Bring up the search sidebar and try to
scroll it.

------
cm3
I could really use a serif monospace font for coding and terminals. Haven't
found a good one yet.

EDIT: Bitmap fonts preferred for crystal clear rendering and performance.

~~~
octref
Operator[0]

[0]: [http://www.typography.com/blog/introducing-
operator](http://www.typography.com/blog/introducing-operator)

~~~
cm3
That's sans-serif.

~~~
pavlov
There's a monospace font Operator Mono on the same page.

~~~
cm3
Thanks, but unfortunately that's not what I would call consistently serif,
more like some letters looking hand-written.

------
adzicg
the numbers look really ugly. I'd hate to see this in an IDE

------
Marazan
After testing it my conclusion is that it is not as good as 'monofur' if you
want a monospaced eurostile inspired font.

------
be5invis
Being geometric is good, but why the /g is so strange?

------
draw_down
Yep, that's a font.

~~~
Gracana
And here I expected a disease.

~~~
trav4225
I had space mono once... not fun.

------
atirip
(o^^)o Something went wrong. Please try again soon.

Thats what i got in iPhone.

